# No rcX.d directories

## gsfgf

I'm installing vmware and it asked for the location of the inid directories (rc0.d/ to rc6.d/).  I don't have these.  I ran search and nothing came up.  Shouldn't they be in /etc/rc.d ?  /etc/rc.d also doesn't exist.  How do i setup these?

----------

## klieber

 *gsfgf wrote:*   

> I'm installing vmware and it asked for the location of the inid directories (rc0.d/ to rc6.d/).

 

These directories don't exist in Gentoo because Gentoo uses a different type of init system.  Check out the Init System docs for more information about how it works.

As far as getting vmware to install, you might be able to fool it by using symlinks that point to /etc/runlevels/default, but that's a total SWAG.  Give it a try and, if it works, let us know.

--kurt

----------

## gsfgf

OK so how do i install vmware.  I assume tricking the installer by creating empty dirs will not work and there is no vmware ebuild in portage.

----------

## klieber

 *gsfgf wrote:*   

> OK so how do i install vmware.  I assume tricking the installer by creating empty dirs will not work and there is no vmware ebuild in portage.

 

???

 *klieber wrote:*   

> As far as getting vmware to install, you might be able to fool it by using symlinks that point to /etc/runlevels/default, but that's a total SWAG. Give it a try and, if it works, let us know

 

--kurt

----------

## underactive

there's a vmware ebuild...

```

$ emerge -s vmware

[ Results for search key : vmware ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  app-emulation/vmware-workstation

      Latest version Available: 3.1.1.1790

      Latest version Installed: 3.1.1.1790

      Homepage: http://www.vmware.com/products/desktop/ws_features.html

      Description: Emulate a complete PC on your PC without the usual

      performance overhead of most emulators.

```

----------

